# Ludwigia sp.???????



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello plant guru's.

I am hoping to get some help. I recently have received 2 new species from 2 different sources. The sources are not related afaik. To me one looks like Ludwigia glandulosa and the other looks like Ludwigia repens ''rubin''. They were both sent to me as Ludwigia Glandulosa. I understand different tanks can offer different growth patters but this varied.?

I have waited a week for a good inch of fresh growth with both plants in the same aquarium. Grown under 2x55wT5/2x38WT8, co2 24/7 temp 23. ADA PS/Amazonia.

Opinions are welcome.

I will offer them as picture 1. and picture 2.

1.









2.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Picture 2 looks more like glandulosa than picture 1. I'd say picture one is some sort of repens.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm going to go out onto a limb here and say both are L. glandulosa (number two definitely is that species). Photo #1 shows L. glandulosa growing in or recovering from less than optimal growing conditions. I do not believe it is L. repens for the simple reason that the stem seems quite stiff and vertical for that species. The stem of L. repens tends to be quite thin relative to the leaves and arch a bit near the top.

Give it another week, and we'll know for sure.  

Carlos


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks guys

Thats 2 more responses than i got from my local plant forum lol.

I will post pics in another week. I think they are both glandulosa also.

Brad


----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

They were both sent to you as L. glandulosa
You think they both look like L. glandulosa

.... do they smell like L. glandulosa? 

Have you planted them side by side in the same tank to see if the growth forms converge?


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Grubs

Did you read the part that says they are both in the same aquarium?

The good thing about APC, is that you can usually get a good answer to questions you have without the ozzie humour.

FWIW, they smell like teen spirit.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with Carlos. The first one doesn't look like glandulosa at first but I think that based on leaf texture and color (among other things), that that's what it is.


----------

